# A little confused about flower weeks



## FemmeFatale (Oct 30, 2009)

So I was reading the thread about harvesting time, other info about when plant is ready for harvest. Everyone is saying that indicas are ready at about 8 weeks. I know your really suppose to harvest when trichomes are a little amber or cloudy, depending on type of high you want to achieve, but when reading about different strain traits on Nirvana seed banks web site, almost every strain says flower from 9 to 11 weeks. Whats the deal?


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 31, 2009)

FemmeFatale said:
			
		

> So I was reading the thread about harvesting time, other info about when plant is ready for harvest. Everyone is saying that indicas are ready at about 8 weeks. I know your really suppose to harvest when trichomes are a little amber or cloudy, depending on type of high you want to achieve, but when reading about different strain traits on Nirvana seed banks web site, almost every strain says flower from 9 to 11 weeks. Whats the deal?


 
The way it works in reality is that your plants will reach the stage of trichome color you desire, some time between 7 and 13 weeks of flowering, depending on strain and ambient conditions.

You use a microscope to look at the trichomes when they are near, so that you *do* harvest them at the perfect time, not a *guessed* time.

The Breeders give you an idea of what the common harvest time they've had or had reported to them. It's just an educated guess. 

Only the trichome color can tell you the perfect time to harvest.

Microscope = $12

Piece of mind = Priceless


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2009)

:ciao:


hand  held  Micro scope  :aok:


----------



## Mutt (Oct 31, 2009)

> some time between 7 and 13 weeks of flowering,




Or even longer 
Original Haze 14-18 weeks 

I gave up looking at how many weeks it takes. Just study the trichs.


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 31, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I gave up looking at how many weeks it takes. Just study the trichs.



i agree 100%.... i think people spend too much time focusing on the flowering time in weeks.... if the conditions in your grow room aren't identical crop after crop, you're going to see a fluctuation in the flowering time even for the same strain.... seems like people don't account for the extra time that environmental stress can add and wind up cutting down a crop early because it finished in 8 weeks last time....

i think most people who are consumed with the flowering time are either really hurting for smoke, or in it just for the money.... i sympathize with those that are hurting.... not so much for those in it just for the money....


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a 6 week bubba that PRODUCES!

No time limit.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 4, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I have a 6 week bubba that PRODUCES!
> 
> No time limit.


 
for the respect of marijuana let that plant go another two weeks


----------



## tito13 (Nov 19, 2009)

So its possible to have a WW that is perfect at 8 weeks, as oppose to 9 or 10. And a indica kush that is perfect at 10 weeks?????


----------



## GeezerBudd (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a sativa dominant that is pushing week 12.
get the air buds!!!
JK


Gb


----------

